

Microsoft Begins Accepting Bitcoin for Windows, Windows Phone and Xbox Purchases - prattbhatt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/10/redmond-hath-frozen-over/

======
marak830
Wow, colour me surprised! Hopefully its available in other regions quickly.

I must say i like the direction microsoft is taking lately.

